# Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?



## Nordsee (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo, eigentlich bekommt die Aale ein Bekanter von mir, der sie uns räuchert.

Nun habe ich mich mal selber herangetraut und wollte Fragen ob das halbwegs ok ist, bin noch etwas skeptisch wegen dem "Aal-Irokesenschnitt".

Damit meine ich die Flossen, heute Abend soll es Brataal geben


----------



## Nordsee (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Uhpsala


----------



## Gondoschir (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Sieht für mich aus, als wenn der Blutfaden noch drin ist...


----------



## Nordsee (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Okay, ist das schlimm wenn ich den heute Abend vorm Braten noch rausmache ? Liegt jetzt im Kühlschrank ..


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Nein, kannst du vor dem Braten noch machen.
 Hast du bis hinter die Afteröffnung aufgeschnitten und die Niere entfernt? Sieht man auf dem Bild leider nicht richtig.


----------



## Nordsee (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Ja, habe ich dran gedacht


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Na dann ist alles gut und ich hoffe doch mal, dass er geschmeckt hat.#6


----------



## spezi.aale (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Na dann ist alles gut und ich hoffe doch mal, dass er geschmeckt hat.#6



Anscheinend nicht. :q


----------



## rippi (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier ein aber ich habe eben ein Aal ausgenommen und bin mir unsicher, entlang der Mittelgräte waren überall noch kleine schwarze Überreste, die ich sonst immer rausbekommen habe, diesmal aber nicht? Können das Schwermetall Rückstände sein? 2. Sache hatte der Aal auch so blutähnliche Flachen die aber nicht abwaschbar waren? Blut? Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ne andere Ausnehmetjode verwendet habe als sonst, da ich sonst das Blut anders entfernt habe. Weiterhin könnte es auch am Gewässer gelegen haben, sehr steinig und nur so 20cm flach. 
 Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*

Hast du Bilder davon? Denn nur nach einer Beschreibung zu urteilen ist schwer. 
Hast du den Aal denn irgendwo gegen geschlagen das er diese einblutungen bekommen hat?


----------



## spezi.aale (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aal richtig ausgenommen etc ?!?!!?*



rippi schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier ein aber ich habe eben ein Aal ausgenommen und bin mir unsicher, entlang der Mittelgräte waren überall noch kleine schwarze Überreste, die ich sonst immer rausbekommen habe, diesmal aber nicht? Können das Schwermetall Rückstände sein? 2. Sache hatte der Aal auch so blutähnliche Flachen die aber nicht abwaschbar waren? Blut? Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ne andere Ausnehmetjode verwendet habe als sonst, da ich sonst das Blut anders entfernt habe. Weiterhin könnte es auch am Gewässer gelegen haben, sehr steinig und nur so 20cm flach.
> Was meint ihr dazu?



liegt am gewässer... kannste aber bedenkenlos essen. :m


----------

